# Mahle cylinders cross-reference sources?



## Chris J. (Feb 1, 2011)

Does anyone have a good way/source to cross-reference Mahle cylinders? I did some searching on the internet, but didn't find any useful information. That surprised me because I can usually find what I'm looking for, & it's not like Mahle is a small company.

It's possible that I overlooked something :shock:.


----------



## almondgt (Feb 1, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> Does anyone have a good way/source to cross-reference Mahle cylinders? I did some searching on the internet, but didn't find any useful information. That surprised me because I can usually find what I'm looking for, & it's not like Mahle is a small company.
> 
> It's possible that I overlooked something :shock:.


What do mean by cross reference? Do you want to identify a Mahle cylinder to the model of saw it fits? 
:chainsawguy:


----------



## slipknot (Feb 1, 2011)

a cross reference to other brands of cylinders or saws like husky/jonsered type of thing?


----------



## Chris J. (Feb 1, 2011)

almondgt said:


> What do mean by cross reference? Do you want to identify a Mahle cylinder to the model of saw it fits?
> :chainsawguy:


 
Yes. I should've included that in my first post.

I notice that a lot of IPLs will list the saw manufactorers part number, but that number doesn't tell me which Mahle cylinder is used. Also I see cylinders listed on eBay where the seller has the Mahle number, but doesn't have the manufactorers part # and doesn't know what saw it fits.


----------



## almondgt (Feb 1, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> Yes. I should've included that in my first post.
> 
> I notice that a lot of IPLs will list the saw manufactorers part number, but that number doesn't tell me which Mahle cylinder is used. Also I see cylinders listed on eBay where the seller has the Mahle number, but doesn't have the manufactorers part # and doesn't know what saw it fits.


 
This what I found on line and guarantee nothing:
Husqvarna.
55 / MAHLE 46ZD 5 
254XP / MAHLE 45ZN7 
357XP / MAHLE 46ZK2 
OLD 61/ 5015 336 SK 165 4-0 (aftermarket????) 
272XP / on the top B 10 A5C 
372XP / 50ZK6 
394XP / MAHLE 56ZN9
Husqvarna.

36 - 530-028707 bottom 530028706
65 - 48ZD3
42 - 241C Gilardoni
242 - 24ZN13
MS90F - 50-10582G
133SG - 38ZN7
160s - 787
162 - 48ZN5
163cd - 859
180s - MAHLE
????? - 52ZN1++ (likly 280s)
246G - 241C GILARDONI 
254XP - 45ZN7 
262 - Gilardoni A 166 1B+ eller Mahle +48Z K 
357XP - 46ZK2 
OLD 61 - 5015 336 SK 165 4-0 (aftermarket????) 
268/266 - "GILARDONI 4" on one side and 5036111 on the other.
272XP - on the top B 10 A5C 
372XP - 50ZK6 
394XP - 56ZN9
444 - 939/2A
165RX - 48zn2+W6
575 - Mahle VI 51 Z K3 
3120XP. - S wit two horisontal lines across followed by 3+098/1B
375(updated 372) - A1 W 6+




65-- 48ZD3
160s-- 787
162-- 48ZN5
163cd-- 859
180s-- MAHLE
????? 52ZN1++ (troligtvis 160-260s)
????? 52ZN1 (troligtvis 160-260s)
444-- 939/2A
MS90F-- 50-10582 Gilardoni
246G--- 241C GILARDONI
254XP / MAHLE 45ZN7 
357XP / MAHLE 46ZK2 
OLD 61/ 5015 336 SK 165 4-0 (aftermarket????) 
272XP / on the top B 10 A5C 
372XP / 50ZK6 
394XP / MAHLE 56ZN9
40 - MAHLE 40ZD19+
345 - MAHLE 40ZD36
45-42zd9

Jonsereds.

Model-- Marking 
450-- 42ZD6 
451-- 42ZN71,42ZN7++ A2W4,
49SP-- 44ZN11 
490-- 44ZN15 
50,51- 44ZN61 
510SP-- 655
520SP-- 1655 
52-- 44ZN7 
525-- 1655-5 
60-- 45ZN1
601-- 45ZN31 
621-- 45ZN31 
630-- 48ZN5 
630SC 48ZN5 
66-- 47ZN4 
70-- 50ZN9 
751-- 50ZN6 
80, 52ZN9
801, 52ZN9
81-- 52ZN9 
820-- 52ZN15 
90-- 54ZN71 
910-- 54ZN8 
920-- 54ZN10
920S-- 54ZN10 
111-- 56ZN4 
450-- 42ZD6 
451-- 42ZN71,42ZN7++ A2W4,
49SP-- 44ZN11 
490-- 44ZN15 
50,51- 44ZN61 
510SP--655
520SP--1655 
52-- 44ZN7 
525-- 1655-5 
535-- 1655-4
60-- 45ZN1
601-- 45ZN31 
621-- 45ZN31 
625-- 503-44-20
630 48ZN5 
630SC 48ZN5 
66-- 47ZN4 
70-- 50ZN9 
751-- 50ZN6 
80, 52ZN9
801, 52ZN9
81-- 52ZN9 
820-- 52ZN15 
90-- 54ZN71 
910-- 54ZN8 
920, 54ZN10
920S-- 54ZN10 
111-- 56ZN4 
XF-- 56ZN1 
2095 142-7+
2045-42zd9


:chainsawguy:





Partner. 

P49 42ZD1+
P48 - 42ZN6+W1V
R16 - A244ZN3 (A2 44ZN3-W11)
R17 - A244ZN3
117 - 44ZN3W11
R14 - 50ZD1


----------



## Chris J. (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks, great info! Rep being sent.

Is the list something you compiled, or do you have a link/links for the info?


----------



## almondgt (Feb 1, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> Thanks, great info! Rep being sent.
> 
> Is the list something you compiled, or do you have a link/links for the info?


 
The information I provided is all I have available............:chainsawguy:


----------



## Nardoo (Feb 2, 2011)

Great reference info - thanks.

Al.


----------



## husq2100 (Feb 2, 2011)

the marking of a S overlayed over a K is an oem cylinder/piston manufacture for Husky...I have seen 288 and 2100 with these cast om them


----------



## Mange (Sep 5, 2011)

The list posted...
If you are to give credit for this list it should go to all that contributed to it.
I don't know who you are almondgt, perhaps you contributed to the list, but it is compiled by me from help of many different people.

It is second version of a list that got lost. 
Here is original thread were you can see some of those that contribute:

chainsawcollectors.se/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2289


----------



## Mange (Sep 5, 2011)

That list is a work in progress so if you wish to contribute to it please let me know or post in original thread..


----------



## Chris J. (Sep 5, 2011)

Mangus, good see you posting here at AS.

The person who posted the list did not intentionally slight you, your site, or the people who contributed to the list. When the list was first posted here, and I asked about it, he PMd me explaining that he found the list on your site. He wanted to give your site credit for the list, but wasn't sure if mentioning your site was OK here at AS (let us avoid that discussion ).


----------



## Mange (Sep 6, 2011)

Good to read you too, Chris.
I know it is far between the posting here, I'll try to do better.

There is now hard feelings I just thought it might put credit to those who made the list if it were known were it originated so the contributers were known and it was clear who provided the info to the list. That is the thing about literature, it needs to be worth reading.
This list is a work in progress and will be bigger and more correct the more that contribute to it.


----------



## Chris J. (Sep 6, 2011)

Mange said:


> Good to read you too, Chris.
> I know it is far between the posting here, I'll try to do better.
> 
> There is *now* hard feelings I just thought it might put credit to those who made the list if it were known were it originated so the contributers were known and it was clear who provided the info to the list. That is the thing about literature, it needs to be worth reading.
> This list is a work in progress and will be bigger and more correct the more that contribute to it.




Mangus, I don't mean to put words in your mouth, but I think you mean "*no* hard feelings."

I also firmly believe in proper attribution. I frequently get after folks who copy info from Mike Acres' site without giving the site credit :msp_mad:.

The information that you and the folks at your site put together is greatly appreciated :msp_thumbup:. I wish that I had more knowledge to share!

Are you now letting your sons run chainsaws? I'm sure that you let them help you clean saws .


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 6, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> Magnus, good see you posting here at AS.
> 
> The person who posted the list did not intentionally slight you, your site, or the people who contributed to the list. When the list was first posted here, and I asked about it, he PMd me explaining that he found the list on your site. He wanted to give your site credit for the list, but wasn't sure if mentioning your site was OK here at AS (let us avoid that discussion ).



I don't think that is a problem, with his collectors site, as it doesn't directly compete with the AS. The main focus of the sites are very different, even though a few of the same questions occationally turn up. :msp_smile:


----------



## Mange (Sep 8, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> Mangus, I don't mean to put words in your mouth, but I think you mean "*no* hard feelings."
> 
> I also firmly believe in proper attribution. I frequently get after folks who copy info from Mike Acres' site without giving the site credit :msp_mad:.
> 
> ...



Butter finger, Chris...
I can't understand why we still type, there must be better stuff than this...

Well, many members are not exclusive to one site. Not me either. I am sure a few of those who help add to list are here, at least as members even if they don't post much anymore.
Sharing info and knowledge is the best thing!

The boy's! Well, they have saw, and run them but no chains yet.
They have their own bench and tools etc. I get lots of help from them.
Sometimes it is three guy's scratching their heads wondering what the hell..
But mostly it is just me.


----------



## Chris J. (Sep 8, 2011)

Mangus, I need to spend more time at your site, I haven't posted there quite a while. I used to enjoy tracking down parts for vintage saws, but over the past few years I've started to view it as more of a PITA rather than an interesting challenge. I guess that I'm getting older and lazier .

Glad to hear that your boys are interested in chainsaws. Please give them and your understanding wife my regards.


----------



## SawTroll (May 20, 2012)

To the list, at least some 254 and 262xp saws came with KolberScmidt cylinders, and not the Mahle ones listed.


----------



## almondgt (Jul 5, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> To the list, at least some 254 and 262xp saws came with KolberScmidt cylinders, and not the Mahle ones listed.



For Reference:

Husqvarna 262xp Kolbenschmidt cylinder marked 02 90 on one side of the lower cylinder, no decompression release hole on this unit

Other side of lower cylinder is marked K/S 166/1A+


----------



## almondgt (Nov 18, 2012)

Mahle 50Zn11 W3 is the marking on the cylinder of an early Husqvarna 266 with 2 piston rings................


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 18, 2012)

Hmm,

good thread. I have seen the KolbenScmidt on cylinders from Sachs Dolmars.

At least many have the $ looking mark with numbers and back slashes.

The 116si has these but the 120si has a Mahle. 343 concrete saw has that $ mark too.

As many parts are NLA available for saws we sometimes have to think outside the box.

Ever seen a 77cc 116si?


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 18, 2012)

The Kolbenschmidt cylinders were put on some very respectable saws eh.

Me thinks the parent company bought out Zollner Pistons up in Ft. Wayne. 


A little history;

The Detroit Pistons used to be the Ft. Wayne Zollner Pistons.


----------



## Agrarian (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah, I know this is an old thread but I have a Mahle cylinder not in the list that I hope someone can help me with. I am tearing down a Husky 238se and am happy to see that the piston and cylinder are quite good. It is obvious that someone has worked on this saw in the past so I want to confirm that the Mahle 40ZN20 cylinder on it is the correct one for a 238se. I know that getting pistons and cylinders for this model is difficult because they are NLA and not supported by the aftermarket so these saws will often have been retrofitted with a cylinder from one of the other saws in the series.

Any Mahle / Husky 238se experts out there?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 17, 2014)

Why does it matter?

MAHLE is obviously an OEM supplier.........whats the question?


----------



## Agrarian (Apr 17, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Why does it matter?
> 
> MAHLE is obviously an OEM supplier.........whats the question?




I'll try to be clearer - I have a Mahle 40ZN20 cylinder on a Husky 238se. Is this the correct cylinder for this model?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm sure it is.
What makes you question it's authenticity?


----------



## Agrarian (Apr 18, 2014)

I only question it because of what I said in my initial post - people change these because they can't get the original cylinder/piston and there are several other more easily available piston/cylinders that will fit. I want to restore this to its original state so if this cylinder/piston were from another model, I will change it.

Do you have a source that shows what Mahle cylinders were on these saws (I would be interested in a copy)? I did a Google search for this cylinder and the only hit I got was from a German forum and they were guessing without really knowing.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 18, 2014)

MAHLE is OEM
If it was a Meteor, in this case it would be aftermarket. I think you're misunderstanding.
Your cylinder is OEM


----------



## Agrarian (Apr 18, 2014)

No, I am not misunderstanding. I know Mahle is OEM and I know this is not an aftermarket piston/cylinder. I know this is an OEM cylinder for some saw, but I want to know if it is an OEM cylinder for this saw. Another way to look at it is - if I could order the piston/cylinder from Husky for a 238se, would this be the cylinder I would receive?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't think a 238 had too many other cylinder options.


----------



## Agrarian (Apr 18, 2014)

I believe that the 42, 42 Special, 238, 242, 242xp and 246 all were built on the same crankcase and all had 30mm strokes. The piston/cylinder from any of these could be fitted on the 238 but maybe there would be other things that would have to be modified (top cover, muffler, carb, air filter???). The 42, 42 Special and 246 are all open port cylinders and mine is closed port so I know it is not from one of these. That leaves the 234, 242 and 242xp. 

From the list on the first page of this discussion, the 242xp has a Mahle 42ZN13 (note the typo in that list). So maybe I have answered my own question - since Mahle places the bore size as the first two digits in the part number, and the 238 has a bore of 40mm, this must be the correct cylinder for this model. I'm going with that and calling it good.

As an aside to this discussion, does anyone know the bore and stroke of the 234se? It is missing from Acre's site.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 4, 2014)

Good info here!


----------



## arrow13 (Jan 4, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Good info here!


Agreed!!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 4, 2015)

almondgt said:


> This what I found on line and guarantee nothing:
> Husqvarna.
> 
> .........
> ...



The S and K on top of each other should be read as *KS, for KolbenScmidt* - and it is OEM, not aftermarket.

There even were models where Mahle, Gilardoni and KS all made OEM cylinders.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 4, 2015)

Agrarian said:


> .....
> 
> As an aside to this discussion, does anyone know the bore and stroke of the 234se? It is missing from Acre's site.


38 mm bore and 30 mm stroke, like the 133.

Btw, you can't trust the Mahle numbers to always tell the bore of the cylinder, as they don't change the initial number in a "family" of cylinders, as long as the outside of the cast is the same. As an exemple, the 48, 50 and 51.4 mm cylinders for the 365, 371/372 and 372 75cc all say "50" (the first size made), despite the bore differenses - and there are other exemples.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 5, 2015)

Agrarian said:


> No, I am not misunderstanding. I know Mahle is OEM and I know this is not an aftermarket piston/cylinder. I know this is an OEM cylinder for some saw, but I want to know if it is an OEM cylinder for this saw. Another way to look at it is - if I could order the piston/cylinder from Husky for a 238se, would this be the cylinder I would receive?



A Mahle cylinder isn't "aftermarket", but could of course theoretically be for another model.

40 sounds right though for 38cc, and if it fits the 30 mm stroke as well it almost certainly is the right one.


----------



## president (Oct 12, 2016)

Agrarian said:


> No, I am not misunderstanding. I know Mahle is OEM and I know this is not an aftermarket piston/cylinder. I know this is an OEM cylinder for some saw, but I want to know if it is an OEM cylinder for this saw. Another way to look at it is - if I could order the piston/cylinder from Husky for a 238se, would this be the cylinder I would receive?


so circuetis discusion ,popcorn, double buttered


----------



## president (Oct 12, 2016)

I would want to know the #s that match the saw too


----------

